# 7th Heresy APC. Month Eight, May 2017.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Go, go, go!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A wee Whirlwind, I have had this miniature for several years and never put it together, my love of collecting plastic crack far outweighing my fear of badly painting them. But with the new edition I'm guessing this weapon may be more viable


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Painting another 20 zombies, bringing my total to 40. Should be an easy month so I will try to catch up on my unfinished units too.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Right, should have put up a before pic way, way earlier. ^^;


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my B4, Terminater lord with magnetic lightening claws, chain fist, combi. hopefully will get it done.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

white dwarf tech priest conversion


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Finished my zombies!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

the white techdwarf finished


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> the white techdwarf finished


Damn son that was fast!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

The Gunslinger said:


> Damn son that was fast!


a whole day of non stop painting


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So i forgot to post these at the start of the month, they've been finished and sat in my cabinet since th 5th.
Before:










After:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

And here's my after 




Hmm I think it may be something death 💀 guard related for the next couple of months.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Second real life card for me, I've been up to my eyes with real life shit (real life sucks donkey dick)!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Well, Celestine plus her faithful sidekicks... Celestine's the least done of the lot as I realized the gold spray I used on her body was a poor one and I'm going to need to redo her basecoat


----------

